# Wham-0 "Powermaster"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Powermaster was Wham-o's version of the venerable Wrist Rocket.

Nice wide throat ,good power, comfortable foam wrist brace cushion but a stationary wrist support ( non-foldable ).

Then at some point in the 70's, Benjamin Sheridan ( makers of nice airguns ) I believe bought the rights to produce it.

They made a few changes, a leather/nylon wrist support pad and a folding wrist brace.

They called theirs the Powermaster 509.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Although the Wham-O didn't fold it was super solid. This was my first experience with surgical tubing. I can't remember what I paid for it but it had to be within my $3.25 allowance.lol!! Really tough Slingshot. Mine sure took a beating. Thanks for the memories Gary!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It was one solid slingshot!


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a Whamo branded folding Powermaster. Whamo did make the folding model before they sold it to Benjamin. They called it "The Folding Powermaster." When Whamo sold it to Benjamin, Benjamin dropped the folding part and just called it The Powermaster. Then Crosman bought out Benjamin. Crosman continued to make it, but I think they changed the name of it to "The Scout". And I think Crosman added the nylon wrist brace. The wrist brace on my Whamo model is leather. The plastic handle on mine broke early. I taped it up with black electrical tape. Then I eventually replaced the taped up plastic handle with a solid piece of hickory with grooves in the sides. I got the idea from an old Trumark I had as a kid. It wasn't a wrist braced model, but it was a wire frame with a grooved wooden handle. It was just like the Trumark S9 model, but the handle was wood instead of plastic and it didn't hold any ammo.

I also had the nonfolding Powermaster. I remember the box said something like "50 pound pull". When I saw that as a kid, I just HAD to have one. LOL. I don't think the draw weight was even close to 50lbs, but I'm sure it was way overboard for common ammo. I know it was heavy enough to cause the wrist brace to hurt my arm after a while. The tubular bands had the plastic pins just like the Trumarks.

And even though I mostly shoot Dankung double tubes, my folding Powermaster is currently in the basement wearing TBG flats


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Information Bud! Looks like I have to look for a "Scout' by Crosman And a Folding "Powermaster" by Wham-o to add to my collection-FUN!!!


----------

